# Avoiding IR Detection



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I’m new here, but a long-time prepper. I’d like to get your opinions about prepping plans I’ve developed. Feel free to be very critical; I’m just trying to get your ideas.

I think that the problem of IR detection is usually made out to be a much bigger problem than it actually would be during EROL. (No special suits needed)

As I see it, the only time to be concerned about it is during martial law, when it would be used by high-flying drones to detect people violating curfew or campfires of people hiding out in the wilderness. If the whole country is under martial law, there won't be many available to observe the wilderness, because most of them would be used in urban areas to locate people breaking curfew. Also, being IR devices, they would only work well during the night. Additionally, at a higher altitude, peering into a forest, they cannot differentiate between the heat signature of a human, a moose, a coyote, a bear, or a deer. Stay under tree cover as much as possible. They won't be tracking down every animal they see, possibly losing the drone to a tree branch. They will look for campfires only, and if they locate one, they will not send a team into unfamiliar territory until early morning, when they can see and move quietly. They will assume you won't break camp until at least 8 AM, and that they will catch you by surprise. If you used a fire during the night and do not move on early in the morning, you may find yourself captured.

Drones also won't be used during inclement weather; they are too valuable to lose, and perhaps irreplaceable during SHTF. Even if it's cold out, or you need a fire to cook on, unless its inclement weather, don't set fires at night, be they wood, alcohol, Sterno, or gas. Try to create your fires during the day, using only dry wood or charcoal you made in the previous fire, to reduce smoke. Save part of your cooked food for night time, when you can eat it cold. Use a Dakota fire hole if the terrain allows it, and don't even start it until you place a camo tarp over it, just to be on the safe side. You probably won't be seen from above; there will be few drones in use during the day; people will be servicing last night's drones for the next night.

People will get sloppy and get caught, -all because they wanted a little comfort, (warmth or a hot meal). In a situation where avoiding detection is important, don't cut corners, -or eventually you'll pay with your freedom.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Err, sorry, passive IR can be used during the day also. Night vision, passive type is used in the night.

Active IR is not used much anymore.

Helicopters today are using thermal imaging for detection and targeting more than NVD.

That is your problem.

If you are in beantown, you haven't got a chance, I live in the central part of the state,

and I worry about the trash from Boston and Worcester slithering out this way post SHTF.

Further, why worry about detection in the woods, they will have plenty to do with the masses in Cambridge and Brighton.

That is unless you blew up something and are being hunted.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm more curious to learn what situation would preclude martial law, and what entity is in power that has IR detecting drones but not NV gear to hunt at night.

Don't put to much worry into martial law. I can't work over any large area. Maybe... MAYBE a city, but that's about where it will stop.
And it sure won't fly in some parts of the country.

Come to think of it, nor will those drones... for long.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Socom has the word there: thermal.

IR has not outlived it's usefulness, . . . but thermal is so much better.

I love the little video where two hog hunters are down in Tx, . . . one asks what that was across the screen some 40 or 50 yds out, . . . other guy had to wait till he saw it again.

Aww, . . . just a mouse.

My thermal will also see that mouse, . . . as well as a full grown man almost a mile away, . . . 

Thermal also "sees" thru smoke, fog, even light to moderate rain.

AND, . . . thermal works as well during the day as it does at night.

Thermal???? Yes, . . . be afraid of it. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Has somebody been reading the EFAD trilogy?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking you've never sat in the cockpit and used the FLIR or the thermal imaging. You won't hear the helicopter that clearly sees you. You won't have a clue about what is about to deliver a very bad day to you.

Break camp until at least 0800 hrs? You must be a civilian. If you are going to "break camp," you start before light.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Luckily, I live only 3 blocks from a big rocky forest, called the Fells, which has several isolated reservoirs in it. I've already found 2 excellent, nearly inaccessible bug-out locations there.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking you've never sat in the cockpit and used the FLIR or the thermal imaging. You won't hear the helicopter that clearly sees you. You won't have a clue about what is about to deliver a very bad day to you.
> 
> Break camp until at least 0800 hrs? You must be a civilian. If you are going to "break camp," you start before light.


I think I said to break camp at first light.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> Socom has the word there: thermal.
> 
> IR has not outlived it's usefulness, . . . but thermal is so much better.
> 
> ...


Yes, but can it discern what type of mammal you are through a tree canopy?


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I'm more curious to learn what situation would preclude martial law, and what entity is in power that has IR detecting drones but not NV gear to hunt at night.
> 
> Don't put to much worry into martial law. I can't work over any large area. Maybe... MAYBE a city, but that's about where it will stop.
> And it sure won't fly in some parts of the country.
> ...


I'm sure they have NV gear, but I doubt they would send out a patrol that proficient with NV gear at night just to arrest some stragglers.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Hemi45 said:


> Has somebody been reading the EFAD trilogy?


What is that? Maybe I'd like to read it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TGus said:


> I think I said to break camp at first light.





> They will assume you won't break camp until at least 8 AM...


Who is they? They aren't military or LE. They know better.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@TGus, it appears you have nothing but theory here, some of us have lived/ used this equipment in real world situations.

Two of of us here(there are others) have backgrounds in IR, passive NV and thermal,

one works with thermal and helicopters everyday.

The scenario you hypothesize borders on absurd, obviously you are reading some doomsday trash.

You approach the actual application, but it ends there.

Civilian and military crowd control is just that, curfew's are for cities and their masses not the countryside.

As I said, regardless of the equipment type, no assets are going to be deployed during a breakdown to

look for some Rambo types hunkered down in the woods miles from city central.

There is no need to, they would be worried about 2-3 thousand rioters.

If it there is a breakdown and they are hunting you,

it is because they have total control and cleaning up loose ends if given cause to.

Chase you down? no, just a JDAM sent your way from something you don't see or hear high above you.

Some of that hardware deployed can count your nose hairs from five thousand feet away,

and send five pounds of COMP-B to pick it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

TGus said:


> Luckily, I live only 3 blocks from a big rocky forest, called the Fells, which has several isolated reservoirs in it. I've already found 2 excellent, nearly inaccessible bug-out locations there.


 And you think you're they only one who knows these spots? Dream on.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

TGus said:


> Yes, but can it discern what type of mammal you are through a tree canopy?
> 
> I'm sure they have NV gear, but I doubt they would send out a patrol that proficient with NV gear at night just to arrest some stragglers.


Well, . . . I have never been up in a chopper with thermal or NV, . . . but my thermal can pick out the difference between a human, a pig, a coyote, a rabbit, a squirrel, a white tail deer, . . . all out to a half mile with no problems on level ground, . . . even with some tree limbs and/or weeds, . . . etc in the way.

As for your second question, . . . I can say unequivocally YES to that question. Once (understand it is not an IF, . . . it is only WHEN ), . . . once society breaks down, . . . it will degenerate into power cells, . . . military, leo, local militia, gangs, . . . and for the purposes of each, . . . they will claim territory and attempt to hold / defend it against ALL others.

That is just simply the way the human animal works.

Interlopers, intruders, non members are and always will be "suspect", . . . and if it means sending out patrols to see if there are other power groups or interlopers, intruders, etc. infringing upon their area, . . . they darn sure will do it, . . . and again, that is military and LEO Basics 101.

AND they have the equipment. AND stealthy patrolling at night is the singularly most terrifying means of keeping your opponent staggering, . . . again, . . . basics 101.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The thermal on our M1A1's was fantastic. The Thermal on Apaches is much better yet. Briefly talked with an Apache Pilot when leaving from Kuwait during Desert Storm who said that he could clearly see a person taking a leak from 3,000 meters away with thermal.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> And you think you're they only one who knows these spots? Dream on.


Right! Like bees trying to find a hiding spot in a hive.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

TGus said:


> What is that? Maybe I'd like to read it.


The first three books by author Matt Bracken. I think it's a pretty freaking awesome series that is hopefully wrong about the future of America.

Enemies Foreign and Domestic


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Who is they? They aren't military or LE. They know better.


I think they'll just assume someone showing a campfire at night is just part of the common rabble and doesn't know what the hell they're doing.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You do know if you are of age, that if you assume, you make an A$$ out of U and ME. From what you post you don't seem too bright. Just my observation, take it or leave it. Being that you're all educated and such.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> @TGus, it appears you have nothing but theory here, some of us have lived/ used this equipment in real world situations.
> 
> Two of of us here(there are others) have backgrounds in IR, passive NV and thermal,
> 
> ...


If you look at my post again, you will see that I suspect that few military resources will be devoted to hunting down people in the woods, (certainly not helicopters); most drones will be devoted to locating evening curfew violators. You are right, they won't give a rat's ass about people in the forest when they have to guard valuable resources and quell riots. What I'm trying to do is suggest some basic rules if you are concerned about IR detection in the countryside. Yes, the scenario that the government would be looking for campers in the forests is a bit absurd, but better safe than sorry. If I bug out in a forest, I'm not going to make it obvious to anyone where I am, and that includes the government. If you want to be useful, suggest more realistic things I could do to evade IR detection, -or is your position that it is impossible?


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> And you think you're they only one who knows these spots? Dream on.


We all do our best, -and we should.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Right! Like bees trying to find a hiding spot in a hive.


I've set trip lines across the only entrances to the area and they haven't been sprung in more than 2 years. Telltale signs, (ie. broken branches and trash), indicate that no one has been at my primary spot for many years. It has a shallow cave that kids used to make fires in more than 50 years ago, that though a great spot for a fire, hasn't been used since.

Still, I have no illusions that no one will find my spots eventually, (at least I have a good fall-back position with the other). The thing about Boston folk though is that they can't survive in a forest for more than 3 days; after that, they get so hungry that they return to the streets. So, though I'm concerned, l I'm not panicking about my spots.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> You do know if you are of age, that if you assume, you make an A$$ out of U and ME. From what you post you don't seem too bright. Just my observation, take it or leave it. Being that you're all educated and such.


I'm here to learn from you, -so teach me.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Like in the movie "Predator" smear mud all over yourself.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> Like in the movie "Predator" smear mud all over yourself.


I hope you're not being serious. That only works against alien Predators.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

There is something called a search function I believe that will lead you to the knowledge you desire. Peace.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, I was pulling your chain.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

TGus said:


> I've set trip lines across the only entrances to the area and they haven't been sprung in more than 2 years. Telltale signs, (ie. broken branches and trash), indicate that no one has been at my primary spot for many years. It has a shallow cave that kids used to make fires in more than 50 years ago, that though a great spot for a fire, hasn't been used since.
> 
> Still, I have no illusions that no one will find my spots eventually, (at least I have a good fall-back position with the other). The thing about Boston folk though is that they can't survive in a forest for more than 3 days; after that, they get so hungry that they return to the streets. So, though I'm concerned, l I'm not panicking about my spots.


what stores do you anticipate having at these spots? Everyone talks wild game, not gonna happen when 1000's converge on the woods thinking the same thing...your cover is busted.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

To be continued..... have two root canals and two crowns scheduled for 8:40 9/21/17. Sleep well all.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

TGus said:


> Luckily, I live only 3 blocks from a big rocky forest, called the Fells, which has several isolated reservoirs in it. I've already found 2 excellent, nearly inaccessible bug-out locations there.


Some good GeoCaches in the Fells


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Avoiding Gen 3 & 4 Helo based FLIR posts got me banned from various forum/boards in Teh Past ...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

TGus said:


> .......... If you want to be useful, suggest more realistic things I could do to evade IR detection, -or is your position that it is impossible?


No, . . . it is not impossible to avoid IR detection, . . . in fact, . . . IR is much easier to defeat than is thermal.

BUT, . . . the powers that be do not use IR when looking for ground targets. Thermal finds em much quicker, . . . is much harder to defeat, . . . is much more precise, . . . and the one being observed has no way of knowing they are being observed.

Yes, . . . you can defeat thermal, real easy, . . . just become ground temperature, . . . and lay still.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> No, . . . it is not impossible to avoid IR detection, . . . in fact, . . . IR is much easier to defeat than is thermal.
> 
> BUT, . . . the powers that be do not use IR when looking for ground targets. Thermal finds em much quicker, . . . is much harder to defeat, . . . is much more precise, . . . and the one being observed has no way of knowing they are being observed.
> 
> ...


 Do not hang up a 8x8 thermal blanket and hide behind it. That big square dark spot is a dead give away.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> No, . . . it is not impossible to avoid IR detection, . . . in fact, . . . IR is much easier to defeat than is thermal.
> 
> BUT, . . . the powers that be do not use IR when looking for ground targets. Thermal finds em much quicker, . . . is much harder to defeat, . . . is much more precise, . . . and the one being observed has no way of knowing they are being observed.
> 
> ...


Being in a Forest Fire or burning Village with lotsa small fires all about could help with thermal ...


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> There is something called a search function I believe that will lead you to the knowledge you desire. Peace.


I've been an avid prepper since 1999 and I read many articles about facets of it every day, -but there's nothing like learning from other preppers.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> what stores do you anticipate having at these spots? Everyone talks wild game, not gonna happen when 1000's converge on the woods thinking the same thing...your cover is busted.


As I mentioned, there are several isolated reservoirs within an hour's walk, with plenty of fish. Bostonians might go into the woods, but within 3 days, they'll return to the street because there are no berries to eat. How many Bostonians know how to hunt and trap and clean carcasses? Not many I think. There's not much big game in that forest anyway. I plan to get my meat by trapping geese, ducks, and raccoons primarily, though we also have plenty of squirrels. The fewer squirrels around, the more acorns for me!

I also have a hobby of learning new edible wild plants when I'm hiking or camping in the New Hampshire mountains. Of course, I also take them home to cook. I think I will have enough food.

I have an airtight cache at one of the sites, and I haven't gotten to doing the site other yet; I just recently found that one.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> To be continued..... have two root canals and two crowns scheduled for 8:40 9/21/17. Sleep well all.


I hope it all went well. Let me know.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

whoppo said:


> Some good GeoCaches in the Fells


I didn't know that. It _would _be a great location for that.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> No, . . . it is not impossible to avoid IR detection, . . . in fact, . . . IR is much easier to defeat than is thermal.
> 
> BUT, . . . the powers that be do not use IR when looking for ground targets. Thermal finds em much quicker, . . . is much harder to defeat, . . . is much more precise, . . . and the one being observed has no way of knowing they are being observed.
> 
> ...


If I get to ground temperature, I wont have to lay still!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TGus said:


> Yes, but can it discern what type of mammal you are through a tree canopy?


YES...and do facial recognition too.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

TGus said:


> If I get to ground temperature, I wont have to lay still!


You win the prize of the day for solving the problem.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Does that answer some questions TGus?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think thermals would give me a harder time than IR any day and well basic night vision won't help much unless you can ID the suspicious object. no IR is fairly easy to get around it is called sssssssssssssssssssssllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww movement.
uhm dude NV's go any time there are night opps and thermals too.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

there is also another you have not mentioned --ground radar -that stuff can pick a person crawling through heavy cover in a heavy down pour at a 1000 meters. tell were they are, how fast they are moving , and a projected trajectory of were they might be going all on the fly.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Does that answer some questions TGus?


Yes, that's amazing! Thanks. I guess ISIS has something to worry about.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> You win the prize of the day for solving the problem.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Thanks for including that "May God bless" in your replies. It makes me feel blessed by our God every time I see it.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

TGus,

Even though I truly think you're trolling I'll throw in my pennies to play. Assume everyone has Gen 3+ NVD (Night vision Devices) and IR. Build you defense to accommodate that. You live in the city correct? If you have to move then it better be fast and never in a straight line. You won't be able to hide from them in the open period. I have a mid module FLIR and I can pick out male pigs from females at 400M and identify them 1200-1600M long as I got clear line of site and no fog. If rotary is looking for you just kiss your A$$ good by. Jager Out


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I am a retired Weapons Tech and I can assure you IR and Thermal Detection is a problem if its used against you. Dont believe me ask Alqeda and ISIS what they think about its effectiveness...just sayin'


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

TGus said:


> Luckily, I live only 3 blocks from a big rocky forest, called the Fells, which has several isolated reservoirs in it. I've already found 2 excellent, nearly inaccessible bug-out locations there.


So your saying you got two bugout locals in park area in a city of over 600k population??? A park with numerious hiking paths??? Like no one else don't know them?? Bet the areas you found got old needles laying around, and piles of feces scattered all over already...... You may just be better off bugging in, you would atleast be on home turf instead of some homeless crackheads crash spot.






Plz take this as sarcasm as well good input!!!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

So your saying Thermal can detect people in a tunnel 5 feet underground or deep trench covered by hard dirt/grass/sod cover (Or the thermal can pick up the sweat drops and footprints of the perps / enemy going into the tunnel/trench system ?


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> So your saying Thermal can detect people in a tunnel 5 feet underground or deep trench covered by hard dirt/grass/sod cover (Or the thermal can pick up the sweat drops and footprints of the perps / enemy going into the tunnel/trench system ?


Thermal can pick up fresh tracks, as thermal can pick a heat signature if you running some sort of heat supply under ground that heats up the adjacent/surround area if you are not deep underground. Thermal has also been used to pick up hibernating bear in the winter by DNR in various states as well...... Even under snowpack and frozen ground.

alittle info on that subject: https://academic.oup.com/view-large... with Forward-Looking Infrared (FLIR) Imagery


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> Thermal can pick up fresh tracks, as thermal can pick a heat signature if you running some sort of heat supply under ground that heats up the adjacent/surround area if you are not deep underground. Thermal has also been used to pick up hibernating bear in the winter by DNR in various states as well...... Even under snowpack and frozen ground.


I forgot Fresh Blood Trail ...


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

Gator Monroe said:


> I forgot Fresh Blood Trail ...


Our TIC's in the fire service are ok for some things. The depth through obstacles is not as great, but they will do well inside a building, or out in a large area. We had some missing hikers, well past dark, and I grabbed ours on a whim. We found cows, deer, a chipmunk and some other stuff. Even saw where my partner had walked, the kids were found by helo and FLIR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> So your saying Thermal can detect people in a tunnel 5 feet underground or deep trench covered by hard dirt/grass/sod cover (Or the thermal can pick up the sweat drops and footprints of the perps / enemy going into the tunnel/trench system ?


The M60 tank thermals (circa 1980s) could detect buried mines due to the absorbed heat and slower dissipation during the evenings. There hits a point where everything cools and can't be seen though. Entrances, air vents, etc give off various temperatures based on airflow and temps inside.

It would take Synthetic aperture Radar, which can detect foot tracks, vehicle tracks, and even below water terrain variation and turbulence (read as shallow water sub activity).

Yes you can hide....but you can't hide forever.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> The M60 tank thermals (circa 1980s) could detect buried mines due to the absorbed heat and slower dissipation during the evenings. There hits a point where everything cools and can't be seen though. Entrances, air vents, etc give off various temperatures based on airflow and temps inside.
> 
> It would take Synthetic aperture Radar, which can detect foot tracks, vehicle tracks, and even below water terrain variation and turbulence (read as shallow water sub activity).
> 
> Yes you can hide....but you can't hide forever.


Also remember that wonderful thing called radio waves? they can even paint a picture for you now-adays.

High-Tech Border Patrol: 5 New Tricks to Find Smuggler Tunnels


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Heavy Anti Aircraft fire and sapper operations at Air Facilities ( Helo/Aircraft Landing & Refueling & Drone control) may someday be only way to defeat these threats ...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

When I was crewing helicopters (17 years ago) we used IR search and cockpit lights to see better under NVGs when there was very little natural light. The combination of IR and NVGs makes it easier to detect and identify targets. Today's NV and other detection devices are much more clear than the ones I used through my career. 

It is very easy to tell what the target is and what they are carrying at distances the target cannot even detect they are being watched.


----------



## kenny67 (Sep 22, 2017)

Just a question. Does anyone know if those thermal blanks would alter your thermal image enough to at least give you half a chance? I mean made up into a poncho or under clothing.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

kenny67 said:


> Just a question. Does anyone know if those thermal blanks would alter your thermal image enough to at least give you half a chance? I mean made up into a poncho or under clothing.


Lots of things can enter into this question.

Say you hear a drone or chopper or even ground troops headed your way, . . . you try to cover up with a thermal blanket: pulling it out of your pack, . . . it is going to have the same temperature from edge to edge, . . . corner to corner. AND, . . . the nearer it was to your body, . . . the warmer it will be.

The thermal signature from up above is a rectangular hot spot or cold spot, . . . signaling to them that they have a "live one".

OTOH, . . . if it were laying over a hole you made for this purpose, . . . and you pulled it over you as you slid into the hole, . . . you might be safe for a short while, . . . but eventually your body temp will begin leaking through it, . . . and your outline will be as noticeable as your personal signature on a check at the bank.

Thermal is so sensitive, . . . that it CAN even pick up your footprints if you walked through an area. It won't do it every time, . . . but when it does, . . . it's a hoot. Some LEO's and Fire Squads I've heard about have them simply for that reason, . . . they can also pick up skid marks on the road.

Thermal is hard to beat, . . . especially in the hands of those who have done this a while. If I were out "there" trying to avoid thermal, . . . I'd find me a cave or a deep depression, . . . build a cover over it that would look like a big bed, . . . and fill the cover over with soil and leaves from the surrounding area, . . . run and hide in and under that if I felt threatened. Stay out of it when you can, . . . your own person will thermally contaminate the place.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

kenny67 said:


> Just a question. Does anyone know if those thermal blanks would alter your thermal image enough to at least give you half a chance? I mean made up into a poncho or under clothing.


seen a Utube clip where someone tried something like that, for the average commercial IR/thermal it kinda worked. But with a Milspec/LEO grade, won't happen

Here is your answer basically. But still someone experienced in reading the screen will not differences, anything out of the norm will still draw attraction. Kinda like wearing winter cammo in green woods.

http://tinhatranch.com/hide-dronesthermal-imaging/


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I like 2 things so far (Deeper tunnel systems ,and being inside longer prior to over flight) (Sappers blowing up Air Assets on base and heaver better Anti Aircraft fire )


----------

